# Stone & Wood Kellerbier On Tap At Brisbane German Club



## Hargie (6/6/11)

...Hey all...we here at Stone & Wood are all serious German Beer lovers and the front bar at the German Club in Brisbane is where i personally have asked to be buried...we all love this place and obviously the beers available there...so we're pretty chuffed to have our Kellerbier on tap...

...While it's not quite ice to the eskimo's stuff, we are none the less delighted to have a beer on at the 'Holy of Holies'...the S & W team are planning a road trip up to the German Club in the next little while to cheer the little fella on and we are hopeful he's holding his own in such auspicious company...hope those of you who may try it will like it...

Cheers
Scott
S&W


----------



## Northside Novice (6/6/11)

Sweet 

how long will it be on tap?

for ever ?


----------



## winkle (6/6/11)

Hargie said:


> ...Hey all...we here at Stone & Wood are all serious German Beer lovers and the front bar at the German Club in Brisbane is where i personally have asked to be buried...we all love this place and obviously the beers available there...so we're pretty chuffed to have our Kellerbier on tap...
> 
> ...While it's not quite ice to the eskimo's stuff, we are none the less delighted to have a beer on at the 'Holy of Holies'...the S & W team are planning a road trip up to the German Club in the next little while to cheer the little fella on and we are hopeful he's holding his own in such auspicious company...hope those of you who may try it will like it...
> 
> ...



Let us know when you are going there Scott, I'm sure a few of us will drop in. A visit to the German club is definitely overdue for me at least :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hargie (6/6/11)

...will do mate...


----------



## Will88 (6/6/11)

As if there wasn't already enough reasons to visit the German Club. Will definitely have to drop by soonish.


----------



## Ross (6/6/11)

Nice work Hargie - look forward to catching up when you guys are in town

cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7 (6/6/11)

Definitely up for that...

Looking forward to it already.

PB


----------



## tallie (6/6/11)

Nice one! I missed it at Ministry of Beers last month, so looking forward to finally trying it :icon_cheers: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Snowdog (8/6/11)

Tops! Been meaning to get down there....


----------



## Bribie G (8/6/11)

Top or bottom fermented?


----------



## Snow (8/6/11)

Well done guys - only a week late <_< as I was just there for lunch last Wednesday..

Oh well, good to have another excuse to go back soon  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Paul H (8/6/11)

Snow said:


> Well done guys - only a week late <_< as I was just there for lunch last Wednesday..
> 
> Oh well, good to have another excuse to go back soon
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



I think they were waiting for you to go so there would be some left for others  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## winkle (18/6/11)

Who would be up for a session at the German club next Saturday, assuming the Kellerbier is on tap?
Mmmmmm, moose pork knuckles with hopfenweiss :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (18/6/11)

I'd be up for it, but I won't be there. Working all weekend. Oh well, think of the money and all that...


----------



## winkle (18/6/11)

NickB said:


> I'd be up for it, but I won't be there. Working all weekend. Oh well, think of the money and all that...



Weak excuse Mr Poopy-pants  

PS. I'll shout you a stout @ Brewhouse afterwards


----------



## jlm (31/7/11)

Budvar also on tap for a limited time. Very, very nice.


----------

